# NEED HELP MY S14 GAS TANK IS LEAKING



## jianwei3838 (Jan 6, 2009)

HOW CAN U REPAIR A LEAK ON THE 95 S14
WE ALL NOW ITS PLASTIC GAS TANK... 
HELP PPL IM FROM JAMAICA..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If there's a pin hole in the tank, just use a sheet metal screw with a thin rubber washer.


----------

